# Crank bait rod



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I am looking at some crank bait rods. The ones I have seen so far are all different in - length, action, line, lure weight, and what they are made of. I wanted to see what you guys use for crank bait rods?


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I use a 7' Medium/Moderate St. Croix Avid (AVC70MM) for my standard sized bass crank baits. This rod will throw swim jigs spinnerbaits, & bladed jigs pretty well also. When I'm using lures that are on the heavier side I prefer a MH action in a similar length. I'm planning to try a 7'4" MH Moderate Legend Glass Cranking rod later this season. With bigger cranks that dive deeper I prefer a longer rod. Mike


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

If I had to pick just one action it would be a Med/Heavy. I have rods from 6'6" to 7'6", and each one has a different function. I fish all braid so stretch on the set is no big deal but... with long casts with heavier baits my Curado's will throw them into next week, so a longer rod would be better if you had to take a swipe when the bait hit the water, it happens often. St. Croix, Favorite, and SixGill's are all I have. If I were to pick one.. It would be a 7'- 7'2" Med Heavy St. Croix with a Curado DC reel.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Here are some crank bait rods I am looking at - Mojo bass crank rod, Lew's David Fritz crank rod, David Fritz perfect crank bait rod, Bass pro shop crankin stick, Duckitt triad crank bait.
Has anyone used any of these?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Also.. which ever you select if your going to use braid make sure it has the larger eyes so your knot to the leader (if used) will clear the last eye and not get hung. If using mono the mini guides will work.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

ristorap said:


> Here are some crank bait rods I am looking at - Mojo bass crank rod, Lew's David Fritz crank rod, David Fritz perfect crank bait rod, Bass pro shop crankin stick, Duckitt triad crank bait.
> Has anyone used any of these?


I've had a BPS Crankin Stick for about 7 years now & I love it. Very economical and I love the overall feel of the rod


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

SICKOFIT said:


> I've had a BPS Crankin Stick for about 7 years now & I love it. Very economical and I love the overall feel of the rod


Does it have the cork powerhump handle?


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I am also looking at these crank bait rods - 13 fishing Defy black crank bait, Fate chrome crank bait, Daiwa Tatula xt crank bait rod, Majer craft Nanoace crank bait jerk bait, Powell Inferno crank bait and jerk bait, Endurance crank bait. Has anyone used any of these?


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

ristorap said:


> Does it have the cork powerhump handle?


Yes it does ( I had to go out in the garage and check though)


----------



## Kruth (Jul 14, 2019)

I use the Lews David Fritts and KastKing Speed Demon. Both 7' medium/ moderate. I like them both. I use the KK Speed Demon more, just because it is always in my truck.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

ristorap said:


> I am also looking at these crank bait rods - 13 fishing Defy black crank bait, Fate chrome crank bait, Daiwa Tatula xt crank bait rod, Majer craft Nanoace crank bait jerk bait, Powell Inferno crank bait and jerk bait, Endurance crank bait. Has anyone used any of these?


I have an Inferno 6104CB and I love it. I fish from a boat and when I jerk a 7' rod the tip slaps the water. The 6'-10" is just right for me. The moderate bend of a crank rod will take some time to get used to, but it will definitely keep your big fish hooked. Jerkbaits, topwaters, traps, and square bills are all I fish on the rod.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

ristorap said:


> I am also looking at these crank bait rods - 13 fishing Defy black crank bait, Fate chrome crank bait, Daiwa Tatula xt crank bait rod, Majer craft Nanoace crank bait jerk bait, Powell Inferno crank bait and jerk bait, Endurance crank bait. Has anyone used any of these?


With all of the options you are looking at I would suggest that you test as many of these rods that you can in the store and buy the one that feels good in your hands


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

SICKOFIT said:


> With all of the options you are looking at I would suggest that you test as many of these rods that you can in the store and buy the one that feels good in your hands


I like to go to a store and put a reel that I want to use on the rod and see how it feels. I am trying to narrow down the rods to a few. I am trying not to buy one with out handling it or not seeing if others are using them to get info on it.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

SICKOFIT said:


> Yes it does ( I had to go out in the garage and check though)


The BPS crankin stick are different now . They are a different color and have split grips now. I don't know if they are good as the old ones with the power hump handle.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

ristorap said:


> The BPS crankin stick are different now . They are a different color and have split grips now. I don't know if they are good as the old ones with the power hump handle.


I personally don't much care for the split grips,but that's just my opinion


----------



## Kayaking_Kev (Jul 18, 2018)

I have a 13 Defy Black Crankbait rod 7'3 Heavy/Moderate that I use specifically for deeper cranks and heaver bladed jigs. It's a composite blend of graphite and glass and the balance on it is amazing. I have two Dobyns Glass rods, the 704 & 705 and they balance good, but the Defy Black balances even better. The cork on it isn't the greatest, but it's ok, just seal it with U-40.

The Tatula XT is a good one too. The Dobyns Colt 705cb is good, but it doesn't have a cork handle. I've heard the David Fritz is pretty good also.

I use..

Dobyns Champion XP Glass 704cb for Shallow Cranks
Dobyns Champion XP Glass 705cb for Medium Cranks and Bladed Jigs
13 Fishing Defy Black Crankbait 7'3 Heavy/Moderate for Deep Cranks

and I have a couple of Ugly Stik Gx2 that are awesome for cranking, especially in rough situation in a kayak.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Kayaking_Kev said:


> I have a 13 Defy Black Crankbait rod 7'3 Heavy/Moderate that I use specifically for deeper cranks and heaver bladed jigs. It's a composite blend of graphite and glass and the balance on it is amazing. I have two Dobyns Glass rods, the 704 & 705 and they balance good, but the Defy Black balances even better. The cork on it isn't the greatest, but it's ok, just seal it with U-40.



Thanks for the info. I am looking at the 13 Defy Black crank bait rod. I went to a shop and looked and handled the Mojo Bass crank bait rod. They were light for being glass rod. With that being said I still am looking at some of the other rods. I am not going to rush into getting one .


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I looked at the Lew's carbon fire speed stick . I put a reel on it and liked the way it felt in hand, and going through the casting motion. The rod and reel was light.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

ristorap said:


> I looked at the Lew's carbon fire speed stick . I put a reel on it and liked the way it felt in hand, and going through the casting motion. The rod and reel was light.


Just remember that you typically get what you pay for. Don't go cheap,but spend what you can afford


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Try out a Kistler Feel n Reel Composite. I have a few and they are great for moving baits
I also like the DOBYNS Fury and Champion Series alot. Some of the 13 and DIAWA rods can be a bit to delicate in the tip section and easily break. Some of the abuse encountered while KAYAK fishing can be devistating on thinner walled graphite.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Sooooooo... what did you get?


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Popspastime said:


> Sooooooo... what did you get?


I have not bought one yet. I am still looking at some rods. I am not going to rush into buying one.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

ristorap said:


> I have not bought one yet. I am still looking at some rods. I am not going to rush into buying one.


Better buy one quickly before they shut down all of the sporting good stores too


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I ended up buying 2 crank bait rods. The Lew's carbon fire speed stick - 7'0" MH mod. and the Favorite Balance - 7'6" H mod fast .


----------

